# Salted in-shell peanuts.



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you supposed to suck the outside to get the salt or what? If not, whats the point of salting the shell since you dont crack them open like sunflower seeds. The reason i ask, today i was chomping down on them, and yes, sucking the salt off first....well, people stared.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I've often wondered if there for people who eat the shells.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I suck the salt off, but haven't had them in a long time. I am trying to cut down my salt intake.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Enough salt gets on my fingers while cracking them open to flavor the peanut I am eating. Sucking the salt off the shell would probably be too much for me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

puffins said:


> today i was chomping down on them, and yes, sucking the salt off first....well, people stared.


Just to clarify -- you were eating it all including the shell?

I rarely have peanuts, though I've been known to suck on the shell first for that salt flavor and then take out the nuts and toss the shell.

I've rarely tried eating them with the shell on, which also works.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol no i dont EAT the shell.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

You sure you're not referring to pistachio nuts?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> Enough salt gets on my fingers while cracking them open to flavor the peanut I am eating. Sucking the salt off the shell would probably be too much for me.


this


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe they are actually soaked in a brine, so the salt water actually penetrates the shell and flavors the peanuts. If you've ever tried them unsalted in the shell they are pretty bland. I sometimes suck the shells too, but most of the time I throw them away. Hard telling who or what might have touched them, especially if they are sold in bulk. uke I haven't had them for a long time though, they get kind of messy with all the chaff and shell pieces.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I do this too. I find myself eventually biting into the shell and gnawing on it like a mouse.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> The reason i ask, today i was chomping down on them, and yes, sucking the salt off first....well, people stared.


----------

